# skill 1825 won't start



## KGKat (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey everyone - another newbie here. I have had a Skil 1825 for several years, but used it very little. I haven't been able to put in any quality time in the woodshop for a couple of years - but that is another story for another day.... Anyhow - I was using the router in the table for light work - 1/4" round over on some 3/4" frames. I shut down for a while, and when I came back after dinner - it wouldn't start. I took it out of the table and have taken it out of the fixed based, put it in the plunge base, cleaned it up, tried another outlet that I verified had power - I am out of ideas. Is there a safety switch that I can't find? It went from working fine to dead - no funny noises, grinding, shaking, etc. 

Anybody have any ideas? Thanks, Bob:help:


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I have never owned a Skil tool, but this happened to my 40 yr old commercial circular saw recently. One of the brushes got hung up and was no longer touching the motor armature. I took out the brushes, wiped them off, especially the sides, blew out the brush holders, and re-assembled the saw. It has been working fine ever since. If this doesn't fix your problem you may have a defective switch or a break in your power cord.

Charley


----------

